# Fish Coating



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking for a recipe for a coating for fish, I normall just use a bread coating but would like to try an easy beer batter if anyone has something like this.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 23, 2008)

L2C, I have one at home I can type in when I get off work.  When I make this batter my chicken fingers or onion rings the batter comes out very good.  I like to add a healthy dash of cajun seasoning for added flavor.  I will post it later.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 23, 2008)

beer batters are pretty simple.


flour
baking soda
beer (a bit flatter is good)

mix it up and your good to go.

a simple reciepe search should yeild tons of results.

If you search fish n chips on there we had a great thread a while ago about it.


----------



## jennifer75 (Dec 23, 2008)

My most favoritest batter for frying fish is simple, 1 cup of flour, 1 cup of your favorite pancake batter (dry not prepared) and one egg.  Add enough water to get the consistency of batter, dip and fry.  

Deeeeeeelish.  I do this with Basa and Tilapia and everyone loves it.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 23, 2008)

I found it;

2 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 eggs
12 ounces beer (room temp)

You would want to season your fish with a little s&p to taste with this before dipping.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

thank you everybody! they all sound like winners.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 23, 2008)

This looked like a nice recipe.  Sorry, not beer batter though.

Potato-Mustard Crusted Trout


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 23, 2008)

L2C, I get better results if I leave the eggs out about an hour before mixing.  Everthing seems to incorperate better.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 23, 2008)

I tried Alton Brown's recipe, and it was delicious!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/chips-and-fish-recipe/index.html


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> L2C, I get better results if I leave the eggs out about an hour before mixing. Everthing seems to incorperate better.


 

Wonder why that works easier. Very interesting. thankX


----------



## bankai (Dec 23, 2008)

Luvs2Cook said:


> Looking for a recipe for a coating for fish, I normall just use a bread coating but would like to try an easy beer batter if anyone has something like this.



Just on the note of 'breadcrumbs' .. have you tried the japanese breadcrumps 'panko' ? Although not specifically for this purpose but they are very nice


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

No I have not tried them 'yet'.  A while back I got a recipe that included them and had to "ask" what they were.  I will be sure to pick them up after the holidays and try them out.  So cool to always learn about a new recipe idea!  thanks.


----------



## yummymummy (Dec 26, 2008)

i just use lemon chopped garlic and a light blend of herbs and spices.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 26, 2008)

I use self rising flour and water S&P and I put a small amount of dried dill weed.  mix well and let it stand for 1/2 hour before using then fry your heart out


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 26, 2008)

try cracker meal sometime. great for fish!


----------

